# Have you seen this faucet



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

The faucet is a BKR faucet but for some reason i can't seem to have any luck or have any clue on how to purchase parts for it. I called all the supply houses around the Chicagoland area and no one Has even heard of BKR!!:furious::furious:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Seen lots of BK faucets, but never a BKR. It may be an offshoot of BK.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I also google it with NO LUCK:no: Looks like some one might be getting a new Chicago faucet!!!!:yes:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Got a picture of the cartridge/stem?








Paul


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Paul, if you go to my facebook page you could see the cartridge. I just don't have time at the moment to down load it to photobucket ect..:no:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Going out on a limb here...B&K restaurant? 


Supplied by a restaurant equipment supplier.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

http://www.ckps.com/products/shopexd.asp?id=1392

Here's a link


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Paul, if you go to my facebook page you could see the cartridge. I just don't have time at the moment to down load it to photobucket ect..:no:












It looks very similar to a Kohler cartridge, at least the bottom half. I know some Kohler carts. will fit in other faucets, might be worth a try.







Paul


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> It looks very similar to a Kohler cartridge, at least the bottom half. I know some Kohler carts. will fit in other faucets, might be worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kohler won't workAlso thanks for posting the pic for me:thumbup:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> http://www.ckps.com/products/shopexd.asp?id=1392
> 
> Here's a link


 
Thanks i'll give them a call tomorrow


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I ran across a bkr faucet today in a smithfields restaurant. Can't find anything online and the link above is not working..any advice?


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

younger-plumber said:


> I ran across a bkr faucet today in a smithfields restaurant. Can't find anything online and the link above is not working..any advice?


I'll preface this by saying I'm not familiar with your particular faucet. In honor of a absentee member though, my response would be " put in a Moentrol and be a hero"!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

We service wal mart and they have these in the grocery side. Can't find parts so we just put new faucets in.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

i put in a t&s brass faucet and all is well haha. no one had a clue where to find parts for that thing..:no:


----------



## plumbdik (Aug 6, 2013)

BK Resources, Last time we had one of those we called a guy from kingsofsinks. He is local to our area, him and his son have been doing commercial kitchen equipment supply for 20+ years and I think he may ship faucets or parts nationwide.


----------

